# Riders near FT. Worth, TX ?



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey, i was wondering how many people we have around DFW? i only have 1 or 2 friends that ride and we're looking for some more and some good places to ride !! :nutkick:


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

or does anybody know a good shop around the area?


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

wow... nobody ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hang in there...others will chime-in soon. I'm from Ft Worth...well Kennedale..originally. Move from there when I was in my teens then moved back to Mansfield and managed some properties in the mid-90s.


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Bump


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm from Euless, but am currently stationed in Florida. But if I were back home, I'd be riding pretty regularly at one the many parks that are within a three hour radius. Surely there are DFW atv facebook pages are something or other regional forums.


----------



## RoadHazard (Apr 3, 2013)

I am about 90 min east of you...


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Where at hazard ? 

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## RoadHazard (Apr 3, 2013)

THark88 said:


> Where at hazard ?
> 
> would much rather be muddin then talkin


I am in the Tyler/Longview area. When we can all get together, we have a pretty good/fun group to ride with. I ride 06 Brute 650 SRA with front and back snork. Got it atleast 3rd hand... So I know it has been swamped a minimum of 3 times. Once it was upside down in creek for about 2 hours. It aint perty, but it is fun to ride!


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Gotcha. I'm in fort Worth. Seems like all the ATV parks are out your way 

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## RoadHazard (Apr 3, 2013)

My brother lives in Forney and he usually comes this direction to ride.


----------

